# EASTERN Ramrodder



## hardyfreak (6. September 2010)

Hi,
was haltet ihr von diesem bike hier:
*http://www.jehlebikes.de/eastern-bikes-ramrodder-bmx-2010.html#video*



Hier noch ein Paar Daten: Rahmen Eastern Bikes Ramrodder, 20,25â³ TT Oberrohr Pedale Eastern Bikes CFRP Plastik Gabel Eastern Bikes Slim Style Lenker Eastern Bikes 2pc Bar 7,5â³ hoch Steuersatz Eastern Internal Headset Griffe Eastern Bikes Fuquay Kurbelgarnitur Eastern Bikes Crank Heattreated CroMo Vorbau Eastern Bikes Innenlager Mid Size BB 19mm SB Sattel Eastern Bikes Kette KMC Z410 SattelstÃ¼tze Eastern Bikes Standard Bremsen Tektro U-Brake mit Rotorsystem Material CroMo Felgen Weinmann Hohlkammer Gewicht lt. Hersteller 12.3 kg Nabe vorn Eastern Bikes 10mm, 36H Farbe schwarz / brite green Nabe hinten Eastern Bikes LB Cassette 36H mit 9T 1-pc Driver Modelljahr Modell 2010 Bereifung Eastern Bikes Curb Monkey/Burnout


  





WÃ¤re schÃ¶n wenn jemand mit den Parts; dem Bike Erfahrung hat.
Mfg


----------



## RISE (7. September 2010)

Die Parts sind solala. Sicherlich nicht das schlechteste vom schlechtesten, aber halt auch nicht besonders toll. Kurbeln und Laufräder werden Schwachstellen haben, Jehle macht auch keine Angaben zur Stahllegierung. Der Steuersatz ist gut, der hält bei mir jetzt schon 3 Jahre, aber halt wahrscheinlich auch nur genauso gut wie jeder andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (7. September 2010)

und wie ist es so im vergleich zum WTP Acarde?
will mir es nich holen, frag für nen freund ;-)


----------

